# Need an ID on this fella



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

Just got this is guy today. Hope to get some ID on it. Thanks in advance

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Victorian of some sort, but thats a tough angle and he looks stressed. Got a better pic?

-Zen


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

kinda looks a little like a fossochromis rostratus in the bag.. post another 1 when in the tank


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

i can see why Katale said Fossochromis, but the face doesn't look right. And the deep orange color looks odd on it, maybe its the light in the pic. Odd fish, but cool looking.

Could be an odd hybrid.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

more pics are up.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3454652430


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, it does look alot like a Fossochromis. Could it be hormoned for color?


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

Could be possible, because the source is unknown.

Well , we will find out after a few weeks in my tank and see if the colors fade.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

definately a rostratus.. i breed them... what size is he???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Well, it does look alot like a Fossochromis. Could it be hormoned for color?


Seems hormoned.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it does look alot like a Fossochromis. Could it be hormoned for color?
> ...


depends on the size... they usually dont get those colors till there about 5" or if there are females in the tank with him...if its ony4" or less theres a chance it could have been juiced.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

KATALE said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > noki said:
> ...


Alright. So we can more or less confirm is a fosso already. Well, let's see in another few weeks if the colors fade away.

Thanks a lot to all for the help. =D>


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

KATALE said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > noki said:
> ...


No, there are colours on that fish that shouldn't be there no matter the size. Look at the tail fin. It isn't a large fish.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

actually after further discussions and looking through the net, I think its 99% hybrid


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

seagul said:


> actually after further discussions and looking through the net, I think its 99% hybrid


In this case, don't be so quick to come to that conclusion. The colour is certainly off, but I believe this could be due to the hormones. Give him a few months, then see what the colour is before reaching a final conclusion.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

how can i post a pic of mine so u can compare the fish in question.. can i email a few photos to someone who can post it up ???

greg


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

KATALE said:


> how can i post a pic of mine so u can compare the fish in question.. can i email a few photos to someone who can post it up ???
> 
> greg


upload it into an online hosting site such as shutterfly or flickr?


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

well, this is as far as i got.. i got 1 pic in my photobucket account so ill put the address up and u can c the pic of the fosso.. bad pic but u can c the fish..if someone can bring the pic over for me i would appreciate it.. thanks,

greg

http://s657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/katale1/


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

which pic is it that you want to be posted? You can just right click on the IMG link to paste it in the message box.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

trying for 1 of the 1st few of the fosso rostratus.. for some reason its not working 4me if u want to give it a shot.. thanks,

greg


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope these are what you were wanting up. They a little blurry.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

http://s657.photobucket.com/albums/uu29 ... 826a-1.jpg


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks big... i tried....

now everyone can compare the photos.. this guy is about 5" and will color up even more


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a problem KATALE. Its easy when you get the hang of copy and paste.


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

the tail do look slightly like mine? Im not sure. But mine is definitely not this big.

Great looking fella btw,KATALE.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks seagul.. the pic doesnt show the real beauty but its from a cell phone.. keep us posted on tour guy and how he looks down the rd


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

I guess you guys are right about it being hormoned. The colours are fading. Will there be a chance of it recovering as it grow?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

seagul said:


> I guess you guys are right about it being hormoned. The colours are fading. Will there be a chance of it recovering as it grow?


Assuming it is a male (which is at least 50% safe) it will regain it's colour.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

seagul said:


> I guess you guys are right about it being hormoned. The colours are fading. Will there be a chance of it recovering as it grow?


look at it in the morning w the lights off.. if u have natural sunlight hitting the tank u should see his colors.. they color up the best in the morning and fade a little as the day gets late.. if u see no color in the morning w lights off,, most likely it was juiced.. check it out and let me know


----------



## seagul (Nov 16, 2002)

There are still colours left on him. Just not as vibrant as before.


----------

